# tagging bears



## tlight0 (Aug 29, 2012)

I plan on hunting bear on cohutta. If I get lucky enough to harvest a bear, where is the closest place to take it to register (or whatever it's called) it? Thanks


----------



## xhunterx (Aug 29, 2012)

are you talking about archery hunting? If so once you kill the bear call the region 1 enforcement headquarters, they'll put you in touch with a ranger to meet you and tag it.  If you're hunting firearms hunts the checking station will be open and you'll get it tagged there.


----------



## tlight0 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I will  be bow hunting in September. How many days do they allow after the kill to tag the bear?


----------



## xhunterx (Aug 31, 2012)

get  a copy of the georgia hunting regulations. all that info is in there. i think you have 24 hrs but i'm not sure


----------



## markland (Aug 31, 2012)

During archery season you have to call it in within 24hrs, it has been a painless process the last few times I have done it, the ranger even met me in my hometown to tag the bear for me.  I just had the hide and head frozen, he needed to pull and tooth, get some info on the bear and give me the CITES tag for it and your done.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2012)

Its 3 days now aint it?


----------



## markland (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah ya got 3 days to get it tagged but you have to call in within 24 hours of the kill!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2012)

markland said:


> Yeah ya got 3 days to get it tagged but you have to call in within 24 hours of the kill!



Plus you gotta sign it out on a wma aint ya?


----------



## markland (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes you have to sign out your bear on the kill sheet at the sign in station the day of the kill as well, you can do that on your way out.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 2, 2012)

NORTHERN ZONE
In Banks, Barrow, Bartow, Catoosa, Chattooga, 
Cherokee, Dade, Dawson, Fannin, Floyd, 
Forsyth, Franklin, Gilmer, Gordon, Habersham, 
Hall, Hart, Jackson, Lumpkin, Madison, 
Murray, Pickens, Rabun, Stephens, Towns, 
Union, Walker, White, Whitfield Cos.:
•	Archery: Sept. 8–Oct. 12
•	 Primitive Weapons: Oct. 13–19
•	 Firearms: Oct. 20–Dec. 2
Hunting bears with dogs or over bait is prohibited. 

Harvested bears must be reported to 
personnel of the Wildlife Resources Division, 
Gainesville Office (770) 535-5700 or Armuchee 
Office (706) 295-6041 within 24 hours of harvest. 
After hours, call 1-800-241-4113. At a minimum, 
the hide and skull must be taken to the 
Gainesville or Armuchee office within 
3 business days of harvest for tagging. 
Harvested bears may also be checked at any 
WMA check station in the counties listed above 
that are open for a managed deer/bear/hog hunt 
between 8 a.m.–8 p.m. during the bear season.


----------

